# New Dell laptop won't stay connected to internet



## hobbiton (Dec 11, 2012)

I just bought a brand new Dell laptop (Inspiron 3520) with Windows 8 and it won't stay connected to the internet. It will be fine, but then after a while it will stop connecting and I have to reconnect. When it does this, sometimes it will say "limited connectivity" but usually it appears normal, even when I go in and disconnect and reconnect; usually the only reason I know there's a problem is because nothing will load. After I reconnect, everything resumes as normal until it disconnects again.

I know it isn't an issue with the modem or provider because it has done this on multiple connections in multiple places.


----------



## ETech7 (Aug 30, 2012)

I assume you are talking about wireless connection and the wired connection works just fine? If so, make sure you are connecting to YOUR wireless access point and not some free network around (it happens sometimes), check your DNS addresses setup properly on wireless adapter, or it is setup to get it automatically.


----------



## hobbiton (Dec 11, 2012)

Yes, it is a wireless connection. No other devices have this problem (desktop, laptops, and phones). My laptop is set to connect automatically to this connection, but I was having problems with other connections in other places (my friend's house, university, etc.). I am 100% certain that I am connecting to my own access point; it's password protected. 

I'm not sure what the DNS is or how to find it.


----------



## ETech7 (Aug 30, 2012)

If you not familiar with DNS settings, it is probably set by default.

If you have issues with this adapter in general, I would recommend updating driver for it. Try Windows updates (look in optional updates) or manufacturer's website.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Do you have the same problem with an ethernet connection?


----------



## Jbrown832 (Jan 20, 2008)

I'm having the same problem, so rather than create a new thread I'll jump in here if that's okay.

I've got a Dell Inspiron 15r SE 7520

3rd Gen i7 3612QM
6gb RAM
Windows 8

I'll be surfing the internet fine for about an hour or so, then my internet cuts out. It still says I'm connected and everything looks as it should. First thought was obviously is my service provider that's causing the issue, but I've checked other computers in the house that are wireless and they still work fine, while mine doesn't.

I'm forced to restart my laptop in order to get the internet working again. I did have a quick browse on google to find a solution and I read somewhere that closing the lid on some Dell laptops causes the internet to stop working, but I'm not doing that and I still have a problem.

I'll watch closely on this thread to see if anyone finds a solution.

Kind Regards,
Jason.


----------



## Jbrown832 (Jan 20, 2008)

My Dell laptop is also brand new; a week old, which is pretty frustrating given the specs it has.


----------



## hobbiton (Dec 11, 2012)

I plugged the ethernet cable and after having to restart, the internet connection seems to be working fine. I can no longer connect to the wireless AT ALL, but it still says I'm connected.

I may be returning my laptop soon because these issues are unacceptable in a brand new machine, but if I can get a different solution, that would be great.

*EDIT:* I went into Control Panel -> Network and Internet -> View Network Computers and Devices, and when I right clicked on the router listed under Network Infrastructure, there was an option to "enable internet connectivity" and after clicking it, I appear to be able to connect to wireless again. I'll keep an eye on it if I lose my connection to see if the enable/disable internet connectivity changes.


----------

